# K/S dbl bowl



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Fellas ,,, I like a two trap system under a kitchen sink . Lots of times you don't have 2" in a remodel . So for this topic sake ,, let's just say you only have 1 1/2" . I split it with a wye and trap each bowl . And NO it is NOT illegal . 

Any pros or cons ?? I know lots of you guys only go continuous waste .


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Against my code here, two traps not allowed under kitchen sink.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Ditto with Ron as we live in the same area. 

On a separate note : Why? Seems like the trap is the bulkiest part of the kitchen sink setup, and 2 of them just takes up more space. :blink:

Also, how do you use two traps if there's a disposer?


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

I am trying to figure out what the size of the drain has to do with whether you use one or two traps. Seems to me, that is you have only a 1 1/2" drain then 1 trap would make the most sense because it would provide a wee bit more restriction before it hits the drain. That can only help with an undersized drain.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

It is illegal under the UPC.


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

Here in OK city they require 2 waste arms ,2 traps.First place I've plumbed like that.I suppose it allows for the fact that you'd still be able to use one side if the other waste arm gets stopped up.


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

Alan said:


> Ditto with Ron as we live in the same area.
> 
> On a separate note : Why? Seems like the trap is the bulkiest part of the kitchen sink setup, and 2 of them just takes up more space. :blink:
> 
> Also, how do you use two traps if there's a disposer?


It is damn crowded under there.I personally don't care for the addendum in OKCity.As for the disposal,you should already have a disposal 90 facing down which you extend with a continuous waste to tie-in to trap.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I never use 2 traps, not legal here, the only way I have seen this pass is with 2 santees going horizontal to verticle, one for the bowl and one for the disposal.

I perfer an end outlet waste. these day's to many people keep stuff under the sink, and the tubular does not stop them from cramming it in!


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

I have considered switching to DWV for everything under the kitchen sink.


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

22rifle said:


> I have considered switching to DWV for everything under the kitchen sink.


 Come again?


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

threaderman said:


> Come again?


What if I eliminated tubular? Made my own end outlet waste and P-Trap out of schedule 40 PVC DWV fittings and pipe? 

Sometimes I wonder if that would not be a worthy change.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Only problem I see with solid piping is you won't have a baffled tee to divert the waste coming for the disposal side downward, disposal pushing water from the horizontal into the vertical side on the drain, will push the waste into the other side of the sink as it hits the tee without a baffle.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Only problem I see with solid piping is you won't have a baffled tee to divert the waste coming for the disposal side downward, disposal pushing water from the horizontal into the vertical side on the drain, will push the waste into the other side of the sink as it hits the tee without a baffle.


That is the only obstacle I haven't figured out how to deal with.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

This is point !! Disposal often pushes through to the strainer side . On the illegal note --- COME ON FELLAS !! I thought we were going to have open discussions over here not just " NOT ALLOWED ,, CONVERSATION OVER "

A 2" wall horizontal with a 1-1/2" arm is a perfect way to do a kitchen drain .

Cal


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

This setup is common here. Instead of a baffled tee, a wye 1/8 combo is used. Everything is hard piped except for the tailpieces, makes for a difficult situation when trying to snake line. I usually end up cutting the pipe and installing a fernco when putting it back together.


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

You loose space as well and damn tight with a disposal but i have come across many that were plumbed in hard.I personally don't see the need .Tubular works well when installed properly and if you have quality material.There are instances where it could be a better installation I suppose but I would see this as the exception and not the rule.It would slow down the diy'er wouldn't it.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

*This is where things get confusing, for me at least.*

*We use ONLY sched 40 for P-traps...tubular is illegal on all but tailpieces.*

*Sitting here reading through and trying to understand all the different code perspectives is mind boggling...heck I just threw out the Rubix cube!*


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

A double bowl sink with a disposal has to have two traps per Chicago code, as the disposal is a fixture, and every fixture has to have it's own vented trap. So for a typical high rise kitchen with disposal and dishwasher, you would have three stubouts coming out of the wall into the cabinet, one for the disposal, one for the sink, and one for the dishwasher.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> A double bowl sink with a disposal has to have two traps per Chicago code, as the disposal is a fixture, and every fixture has to have it's own vented trap. So for a typical high rise kitchen with disposal and dishwasher, you would have three stubouts coming out of the wall into the cabinet, one for the disposal, one for the sink, and one for the dishwasher.


* We only require one trap, but quite frankly your code sounds better...if for no other reason the discharge from a disposal is less likley to push up into the other basin.*


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

UPC here - only one trap per trap arm. And it works for basins, too - you can hook basins together with tubular and put them into one trap.

I still find lots of wye'd kitchen drains with double traps and try to convert them whenever I can.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Same as Herk.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> A double bowl sink with a disposal has to have two traps per Chicago code, as the disposal is a fixture, and every fixture has to have it's own vented trap. So for a typical high rise kitchen with disposal and dishwasher, you would have three stubouts coming out of the wall into the cabinet, one for the disposal, one for the sink, and one for the dishwasher.


 :thumbsup: We all would be better off if the whole country would move to the Chicago plumbing code.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I do not use a double trap. I just use a continuous waste with one trap. Cant say I have ever seen one with a double trap, well, maybe once because there was 2 oulets stubed through the wall, but not 2 into one


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I had this exact same disscussion with a customer today. He wanted me to bring the kitchen sink up "to code" I asked him exactly how he wanted it. He said he wanted one trap on each bowl. Its not legal down here as well, plus a low boy water heater was jammed in the corner of the cabinet and there was no way to pipe it even if it was legal. 1 1/2 tubular coming out of the wall and a center outlet waste. Piped it in with tubular plastic. I dont think I have seen seperate traps before.... ever, but like said before its interesting the different codes we have to abide by country wide.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

PM ,

It's more of a preference thing . I don't understand why it's a bad thing .

One sink , One trap . One fixture , One trap . Sure it's more convenient to use one trap and 2 arms ,,,,, but is that the only reason to NOT use two traps ?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Nah I wasnt saying it is a bad thing, he wanted it up to code which two seperate traps is not up to code down here. Your right its personal preference and we all differ on how we like to plum, the only reason to not use 2 traps where I am is because its not legal.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

para1 said:


> :thumbsup: We all would be better off if the whole country would move to the Chicago plumbing code.:thumbsup:


There are plenty of things about Chicago code that you would absolutely hate. The market for lead would exceed production in no time fast though.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

seems like a waste of time and money to me. One trap is fine for undersink waste.


----------



## jeffc (Jul 8, 2008)

I personally like to use end waste on double bowl sinks with a disposer. It looks clean and gives more room for the HO to put stuff under the sink. It is durable and unless they use an ax, it won't break. It also makes things easier for the next guy who has to snake the drain. everything can be disassembled for access


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Well if you are the one who done the R/I then could you run an arm with a tee wey and on the other end a 90 so there was a connection for each bowl? only downside I see would be if the HO later on changes to a single bowl.


----------

